# Scioto River Access in Columbus



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a good place to put in a canoe below the Greenlawn Dam? I was wanting to float down to SR 665 next weekend but am not familiar with Greenlawn. Thanks all.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Pretty long trip, but there is a spot to put in on the West side of Greenlawn. Not the best parking situation...refer to Greenlawn post.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

I saw that post. Sounds like what happened to me at Oakthorpe would happen again. I'd be having my wife drop me and my buddy off, so no worries about the auto. Thanks for the info.


----------



## kane10 (Jul 30, 2009)

You can put in at 762 and go up river or if you are going to be dropped off you can put in on the southwest side of 104. You can also carry in ( about 150 yards ) at the old kmart on south high, from the northeast corner of the parking lot. You can also purchase a gate key from the canoe livery on 665, he charges $120 for the first year and $60 each year after that, you can go anytime you want.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey I didn't know about the gate key deal! Gotta tell my friend about that.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks for the gouge. I usually fish the opposite side of the island behind the old KMart, but was looking to do a longer trip than usual. We've gone from behind the old Scioto Trails school quite a bit this year too.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

We did a cleanup at Scioto Trail a few years ago, pulled a lot of stuff out of that little hollow.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

FOSR, Thanks for what you all do. I usually end up bringing back a giant bag of trash every time I hit the Scioto. I can't believe the amount of junk to be found in there. So far this year I've caught three tires (70lb test line, mind you), a giant diaper filled with poop, a brand new leather NFL official football, a beach ball, a watch, a whole bag of trash (I was surprised it didn't rip open, might be a good advertising angle for which ever company made it), and a bicycle wheel. This is all behind the old KMart on South High Street at the end of Williams Road.


----------



## busch5fan (Oct 8, 2008)

where is the scioto trail/school at?


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

There is a traffic signal at the intersection of Southgate and S. High Street. The school was torn down a couple of years ago, but now there is wide open parkland. The best place to park would be just north of Southgate, turn onto Dolby Drive. When you enter the neighborhood, Phelps will be to your left as Dolby curves right. Park down at the corner of Phelps and Gibson. There is a paved trail between the houses across the street. Turn right in the field and walk along the fenceline all the way down to a path that leads down hill. At the bottom of that hill to the right is a little point you can sit on. Or you can take the trail down to the left and there is a big open spot a few hundred feet down with rocks you can sit on. If you check it out, let me know how you do.

Best baits I've used there are raw chicken breast left to marinate in either cherry or grape koolaid (put it in a butter bowl in the fridge for a few days prior to going), night crawlers, and cut baits like shad or skip jack. Liver hasn't really worked too well for me down there. 

Good luck!


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

Also, if you have a canoe or kayak, it's a pretty good spot to put in.


----------



## dbonner2731 (Jun 29, 2005)

i live by the school property/city park,my yard goes down 22 ft from the river ,
if you park in that village dont leave nothing of value in your truck or car they have been hittin them hard around here,and allso the city cops have been giving out warnings for walking thru the park after 11pm,alot of tents have been popping up around here so its gettin like greenlawn,but besides that the fish have been killing 3'' white grubs behind the old kmart,and we did have a sewage or chem spill this last week[check KIAN RUN] watershed so all the fish behind the scioto trail park went south mostly around the kmart gravel bars.good luck.


----------



## buckeyesailor (Jun 16, 2011)

dbonner2731 said:


> i live by the school property/city park,my yard goes down 22 ft from the river ,
> if you park in that village dont leave nothing of value in your truck or car they have been hittin them hard around here,and allso the city cops have been giving out warnings for walking thru the park after 11pm,alot of tents have been popping up around here so its gettin like greenlawn,but besides that the fish have been killing 3'' white grubs behind the old kmart,and we did have a sewage or chem spill this last week[check KIAN RUN] watershed so all the fish behind the scioto trail park went south mostly around the kmart gravel bars.good luck.


Thanks for the update! I was planning on heading out there tomorrow morning. I'll probably hit the river farther downstream now that I know that.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Be sure to call 1-800-POACHER if you see anyone duck hunting that section tomorrow morning!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Be sure to call 1-800-POACHER if you see anyone duck hunting that section tomorrow morning!


what??? duck hunting???


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

MORPC runs the Greenways project, which is mainly concerned with bike trails, especially in the river corridors. I invited Derek to a meeting yesterday to help promote consideration of fishing/boating access points when designing streamside trails. I won't speak for him as to how his conversations went, but I was able to raise the issue with a few people.

In other news Dublin's Landscape Architect told me they're going to develop a parking lot and carry-in access point under the 270 bridges, but you won't be able to drive down to the water anymore.


----------

